# 47 Pointer?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Pretty crazy lookin!

http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2017/01/11/tn-47-point-deer-world-record-orig-vstan.cnn


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

It came out of Sumner County so it's probably been somebody's pet for a while and eating corn and soy for the last 7 years...after it somehow got out of the high fence. Good on the guy either way, legal take and had the wits to get him. However I think he said he muffed the first two tries so I appreciate the honesty.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

CAExpat said:


> It came out of Sumner County so it's probably been somebody's pet for a while and eating corn and soy for the last 7 years...after it somehow got out of the high fence. Good on the guy either way, legal take and had the wits to get him. However I think he said he muffed the first two tries so I appreciate the honesty.


Basically that's what a lot of people were saying about the spider bull here in Utah too.
They figure the buck was 4 1/2 years old with great genetics. 
It looks like a cross between a Mule Deer to me.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

For a mule deer to make it all the way to middle TN would be quite a feat. I'm not sure about migration patterns etc. but I would imagine there would be a lot involved.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

You can tell from his antlers that he's been excessively eating roundup treated foods, and has a severe selenium deficiency thus creating the atypical rack. Also from the antlers you can deduct that he has a serious under/over bite that contributed to the antlers not being perfectly symmetrical. I also saw on another site that the deer's balls were still stuck up inside him so undescended testicles. Poor deer, it's good that this hunter put him out of his misery.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I killed a stag blacktail about 10 years ago, he was a cluster of velvet and trash on one side and about a 15" spike on the other, no fat, and was walking like he was possessed. Once the nuts go, they go nuts.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

ridgetop;1765034
It looks like a cross between a Mule Deer to me.[/QUOTE said:


> Curious what you see that makes you think it's a cross? ---------SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Curious what you see that makes you think it's a cross? ---------SS


 Guess I didn't word it correctly.
I didn't mean I thought it was a mule deer cross. 
I just thought if someone had shown me the picture of the guy holding the antlers only and said it was the new state mule deer record in any given western state, I would have believed it.
The antlers seem to have a mule deer mainframe within the multiple points.
That's all.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

They all kinda look the same after 25 points. I see what you mean based on the CNN photo. ----SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm just glad to see the 'Clinton News Network' find something
to report about that was not politic related.
( What a pile of cry babies )


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I'm just glad to see the 'Clinton News Network' find something
> to report about that was not politic related.
> ( What a pile of cry babies )


For he** sakes, can't we have even one article on here without someone interjecting their political opinions. This is a hunting forum after all. This comment is not only not funny or cute or timely or even true, it is just out of place.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just glad to see the 'Clinton News Network' find something
> ...


I think the comment is not only true but a sad reflection on our society as a whole. Just putting out my opinion like you did.


----------

